# Happy Bleats 2020 babies



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We down sized quite a bit..only have 5 goats bred this year..so far we have 3 sets of twins

Lamanchas: Nelson and Niya
Mini Saanen/Sable: Madeline and Magnolia
Mini Saanen/sable: Benjamin and Harmony


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

too cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're so adorable! Congratulations, I'll bet you're having a lot of fun with them.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So precious! I love them! 
As for your other does, when are they due to have precious little angels?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful kids and gorgeous photography! Congratulations!
Do you have a professional photographer or did you take those?


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Super cute kids, congrats! Also, great photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful kids and gorgeous photography! Congratulations!
> Do you have a professional photographer or did you take those?


I thought the same thing! When I saw the photos I said to myself, "Wow! This is one professional looking website! Was this a professional photographer or were the pictures just taken by these goat's phenomenal owners?"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all. I take most all our pix or my daughter take them. I try to remember to add her name under our web address when they are hers. I'll pass on the compliments..

We have a boar doe due any day and a FF lamancha bred to nigie due the 17th of April.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all so cute!! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice! Both the kidds & the photographs!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Daughters Boer doe Martha kidded last night..adorbale twins..a chunky buck and blue eye doe. 
For some reason she thought breeding to my blue eye Nigerian buck would be fun..well at least they are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are adorable. So sweet! Did you put them on our 2020 Kidding Tally? More people would live to see them. :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

A blue eyed boer doe too cute! sweet little boy too! Martha you did good 
Congrats to your daughter on her new babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! (thumbup)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So excited for our last doe to kid. Willa is a FF and I have been watching her pretty udder develop!! Just love this girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Whats her due date? She does have a great udder!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She's due the 17th


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh good...I only have to wait 7 days...to see some real cuties! Yay..cant wait to see em!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! She does have a gorgeous udder. Can’t wait to see what she has! (thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

When I show my daughter these beautiful pictures she fetches Destiny and says. "One day you gonna give me dese cute squishy little faces, right?" They are all adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Any signs? She should be getting close..:waitingthumbup)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Willa is in labor!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations! And again, what a beautiful udder! She is going to have some beautiful babies to match. I'm guessing two girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What has she had? How many little ones? Is willa doing well? Cant wait to see your pictures!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Twin girls..mom did great..no help needed. I'll post more pix when they are sry and well fed


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh they are BEAUTIFUL! SO SWEET!:goatkiss::wow::wow::wowwoot)(woot)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Meet Carmela (grey doe) and Amelia (black doe) Both are up and nursing..mom is doing great!! And her milk







flow? OMGoodness..cant wait to milk her lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful doelings! They are cute! And..I guessed correctly! :kid3:
So glad Momma is doing well. Sounds like they will be healthy happy hoppy little kids by tomorrow if not already!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow such cuties! Congratulations and I have to mention how much I LOVE that very first picture of Nelson - so proud of himself  So happy everything is going well - sort of using your thread as a guide of my own since I have a doe due on the 18th. Her udder is nowhere NEAR as nice as your girls, but she is getting there. Thank you! You're helping more than you know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Harriet...Oh yes..Nelson is a pretty solid buck..a charmer..but when he bleats it's so tiny lol. But hes a gentle giant. We love him. 

We are very excited to be done with kidding lol. Last year 22 babies..mostly bucks...this year 10 babies only 2 bucks.


----------



## Sharon wilson (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------

